# Wading boots?



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I bought a pair of felt soled wading boots a few years ago. I've slipped on enough muddy banks this year, so I want to see what can be fine to improve my traction. How and what do you use on the bottom of your boots for traction? I assume I can just buy some cleats and screw them in, but I don't want to ruin the boots. Thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

You can buy strap-on cleats, korkers makes some, but they're 80 bucks, might as well buy new boots... My korkers have the interchangeable soles, but I keep the plain sole on 85% of the time


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have Korkers and use the studded sole most of the time.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Buy some Simms studs for felt sole boots....about $25-30, and screw them in.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone use these? And do I just screw these in my boots? 

http://www.korkers.com/catalog/product/view/id/445/s/predator-cleats-20-pack/category/8/ 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

mdogs444 said:


> Buy some Simms studs for felt sole boots....about $25-30, and screw them in.


Thanks mdogs444, I found some similar ones from korkers for $20. These will help a lot especially once we get more white stuff on the ground! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

Instead of the expensive studs you could also just go to the local hardware store and buy about 40 to 50 short hex head sheet metal screws and put them in your boots. They will help on rocks and shale but if muddy banks are your problem I think you will need some kind of lug sole.

If you could find a lug sole with sheet metal screws I think you would have the best of both worlds. If you do put any kind of screws in make sure they are shorter than your soles. I think I have about 15 to 20 around the edges of each boot and they will last a season or so. I replace them when the screw driver grove is almost worn away. A nut driver makes the sheet metal screws easy to install.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

I just got the patagonia rock grip boots with the rubber sticky bottom. Came with the studs. Great traction without, installing the studs tonight

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## opwins (Nov 26, 2013)

The simms alumi bites are Awesome! I mix and match them with the hard bites and its a great combination. Thats on the guide boot though&#8230;.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm looking for new waders all together. It seems the breathable are popular. I've looked at gander mountain, dicks and no luck. I need a pair that aren't so bulky that I can move well in. I m only 170 lbs so weight isn't the problem. 

I just want to wade in the creeks in the winter and carry as little gear as possible. Any suggestions where to look?

Thanks


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Backpackers shop in lorain county had Patagonia breathable waders and boots on sale 20% off. Not sure if this isbstill going on. I got the waders and boots for under 400 and am extremely happy with them so far. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

I just bought a pair of breathable waders earlier this season. I switched from my ten year old rubber boot foot waders because the felt soles kept coming off. I got mine from cabelas after going to dicks but not finding anything I liked. I also looked at orvis but couldn't come to terms with spending that much. I bought a stocking foot set that came with boots. I went with felt shoes again because I like the traction I get. And itwas about 170 total. Dicks has a bf sale I think for twenty percent off waders.


----------

